# Sources



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone know of any good sources/brands for some occupancy sensor, step dimming ballast for parking garage retrofits induction ??


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Wattstopper is one the best. Sensor Switch is also puting our some quality stuff.


----------

